# Wherein Bex follows her mom around, then proceeds to ignore her



## terri (Mar 7, 2020)

_*Oh, I hear you.   I'm just ignoring you.*_ 



A few minutes later:



 

_*Yes, I've turned in your direction.  Notice I still won't look at you.
*_

Such is our daily life, because Cats.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2020)

"Ahhhh, such is kitty life...pesky, needy humans, documenting our superiority!"


----------



## snowbear (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh, she is pretty.


----------



## Designer (Mar 7, 2020)

We came in from being away for a couple of hours, and our cat came running to us and vocalizing.


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 7, 2020)

She was just waiting for you to run her a bath, and you presume she was following you.


----------



## terri (Mar 7, 2020)

She really is more like a hound dog than a cat.  Follows me around, and if it's not cold enough for her to sleep on my feet, then she sleeps on the floor at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 8, 2020)

Such a cutie


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 8, 2020)

we Had a cat that thought it had to rescue us every time we had a bath. The current Bengal, Tinka, has to keep me company when I shave or wash up.  when washing up he mimics me testing the temp of the water. Flicking his paws through the flowing water, some times he will try and put his paws into the washing up bowl.


----------



## terri (Mar 8, 2020)

Aww, that's so cute!   Their behavior is always so much fun.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 8, 2020)

What a gorgeous cat.


----------



## terri (Mar 8, 2020)

pjaye said:


> What a gorgeous cat.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice cat.......


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 9, 2020)

You got played! 

Nice kitty, nice shot.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 9, 2020)

Gotta love Bex! And I like the artwork back there, what fun!


----------



## terri (Mar 9, 2020)

vintagesnaps said:


> Gotta love Bex! And I like the artwork back there, what fun!


That's a poster of a Roy Lichtenstein painting.   Famous for pop art in the '60's, for his graphics and his comic book influences.   I had it framed so I could hang it over the tub.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 9, 2020)

I should've figured that out! I like modern. But I have framed sheet music with people dancing over my toilet.


----------

